# لماذا المساح لم يدخل ضمن نقابة المهندسين ؟



## ملك الغرام (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*سؤال مش طبيعي والحدق الي بجاوب*

لماذايوجد تفريق بين المساح و مهندس المساحة ارجو الردود


----------



## ملك الغرام (16 سبتمبر 2007)

يلا شباب وصبايا بدنا جواب


----------



## حاتم المختار (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الفرق بينهم ان الاول مساح والثاني مهندس واتصور انك فهمت


----------



## ملك الغرام (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اوكي انا معك بس الصنعة وحدة


----------



## عمو تامر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

لا مو واحده


----------



## ملك الغرام (16 سبتمبر 2007)

فسر ليش مش وحدة


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اويد الاخ ملك الغرام لان الصنعة واحدة حتى محتوى الدراسة واحد .


----------



## محمد صبري ابراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

في مصر نفس المشكلة في تمييز بين المساح ومهندس المساحة يمكن عشان مفيش نقابة للمساحين لغاية دلوقتى:76:


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الفرق ياشباب واضح 
وهو فى راي 
ان المساح هو من يتعامل مع جميع انواع الاجهزة المساحية والتعامل معها بالموقع ولا يشترط علية عمل اي نوته حسابية 
ولكن مهندس المساحة يجب ان يتعامل مع الاجهزة المساحية لعمل التاكد بالموقع والوظيفة الثانية هي التعامل مع الحاسب الالي لعمل جميع الخرائط والحسابات داخل المكتب واعطاء المساح الاحداثيات الجديدة لتوقيعها بالموقع 
وهذا هو راي والذي يحدث عندنا بمصر 
اخوكم 
م / مصطفى زين 
مهندس مدني


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الذي عندنا في العراق عادة المساح يكون فني اي خريج معهد المساحة اما المهندس المساح خريج كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة


----------



## algentle2001 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بالضبط اخي عيدان..
المساح خريج معهد مساحي والمعاهد المساحية نوعان بعضها يعادل الثانويةالعامة وبعضعها يكون دبلوم سنة أو سنتين بعد الثانويةالعامة..
اما مهندس المساحة فهو مهندس (خريج كلية هندسة) يعني حمس سنوات بعد الثانويةالعامة علىالاقل !!!
وتسألون عن الفرق بعد !!!
على فكرة انا مهندس مدني بس حبيت اوضح الفرق
تحياتي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

انا خريج اداب شعبه مساحه يعني اربع سنوات بعد الثانويه العامه
وخريج شعبه المساحه يعملون بالمواقع ويتم التعامل مع جميع الاجهزه الموجوده حاليا 
وكذلك لديهم الخبره مع البرامج المساحيه
http://geo2007.myfreeforum.org/index.phphttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66384


----------



## الراموز (27 سبتمبر 2007)

algentle2001 قال:


> بالضبط اخي عيدان..
> المساح خريج معهد مساحي والمعاهد المساحية نوعان بعضها يعادل الثانويةالعامة وبعضعها يكون دبلوم سنة أو سنتين بعد الثانويةالعامة..
> اما مهندس المساحة فهو مهندس (خريج كلية هندسة) يعني حمس سنوات بعد الثانويةالعامة علىالاقل !!!
> وتسألون عن الفرق بعد !!!
> ...


بالاضافة الى الدور القيادي للمهندس في موقع العمل حيث يكون المسؤل عن اكثر من مساح ويصدر اليه الاوامر ويعتمد نتائج اعمالهم الميدانية .


----------



## باسم مرزوق (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان المساح يستطيع ان يتعامل مع جميع اجهزة المساحة
كما انه يستطيع العمل على الكمبيوتر ورسم جميع انواع الخرائط
ومتابعة العمل المساحى فى الموقع ايضا
هذا وبالله التوفيق:31:


----------



## engramy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مع إحترامي للأخوه المساحين
ولكن المهندس مهندس
ولا يمكن أبدا أن يتساوى مع خريج كليه الاداب
وإلا كانو عملو مثلا هندسه قسم مساحه إنتساب


----------



## سامر العلى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*ههههههه*



engramy قال:


> مع إحترامي للأخوه المساحين
> ولكن المهندس مهندس
> ولا يمكن أبدا أن يتساوى مع خريج كليه الاداب
> وإلا كانو عملو مثلا هندسه قسم مساحه إنتساب


انا مع هذا الشخص فى كلامه فخريج الهنددسه يرى انه وصل الى القمه وهو الغرور الذى يهبط به الى حضيض الفكر اما علماء العمل الجغرافى الذى اتشرف بان اكون واحد منهم فهم مطالبون على الدوام باثبات الاحقيه فى الاحترام لذلك فخريج الاداب بعد مرور الوقت يصبح اقوى واكثر خبره واقل مرتبا


----------



## engramy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

سامر العلى قال:


> انا مع هذا الشخص فى كلامه فخريج الهنددسه يرى انه وصل الى القمه وهو الغرور الذى يهبط به الى حضيض الفكر اما علماء العمل الجغرافى الذى اتشرف بان اكون واحد منهم فهم مطالبون على الدوام باثبات الاحقيه فى الاحترام لذلك فخريج الاداب بعد مرور الوقت يصبح اقوى واكثر خبره واقل مرتبا



أنا لا أقصد الغرور
ولكن دراسه الهندسه تفتح الأفق وتجعل المهندس يفكر بطريقه غير تقليديه
وأصلا هذا القسم معمول عشان يخرج مساح وليس مهندس مساحه
أما بخصوص الأجهزة أنا أرى أن لو واحد معاه محو أميه هيعرف يشتغل على الأجهزة لأن على سبيل المثال جهاز التوتال إستيشن بيعمل كل حاجه لوحده ومش محتاج أكتر من واحد يضغط على زرار إنتر
ولو كان التوجيه غلط أو مش على البرزم مش هيشتغل ويطلع خطأ

وأنا مش بقول كده تحيز للمهندسين ولكن ديه الحقيقه
بس برضه مش معنى كده إن المهندس عارف كل حاجه
لكن لازم يتطور ويتماشى مع الأجهزة الحديثه ويكون مطلع أيضا

وعلى فكره كل واحد عارف الحقيقه بس بيغالط نفسه
زي برضه الفنيين والمهندسين المشرفين
ديما بيقولوا نفس الكلام


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

لا يوجد فرق


----------



## ساهر عبيد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

طب وياترى المساح بيقيد نفسه فى نقابه المهندسين برضه؟


----------



## engramy (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ساهر عبيد قال:


> طب وياترى المساح بيقيد نفسه فى نقابه المهندسين برضه؟



لأ طبعا
لأن الدراسه في الاداب أربع سنين فقط ومختلفه عن الدراسه في كلية الهندسه


----------



## راسم النعيمي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لا داعي لان نكبرالموضوع ونعطيه اكثر من حجمه فليس هناك اي فرق من الناحيه العمليه حيث كم من مساح خريج معهد اودوره متخصصه في المساحه يستطيع عمل اكبر مهندس خريج هندسة المساحه والعكس صحيح والفرق الوحيد هو ان المهندس قد توسع في دراسة المساحه من الناحيه النظريه بينما المساح درس وتدرب على الناحيه العمليه وهي الناحيه المهمه في اغلب اعمالنا الانشائيه والموقع اكبر دليل وهو قسم للهندسه لا نقول فيه الا جزى الله من كان السبب في استحداثه واعتقد ان الاجابه لا تحتاج الى حذاقه !!!!!!!!!!ّّ والسلام


----------



## سامر العلى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*طبعا موجود مهندسين كليه هندسه انتساب*



engramy قال:


> مع إحترامي للأخوه المساحين
> ولكن المهندس مهندس
> ولا يمكن أبدا أن يتساوى مع خريج كليه الاداب
> وإلا كانو عملو مثلا هندسه قسم مساحه إنتساب


طبعا موجود مهندسين كليه هندسه انتساب وبدون حد ادنى للمجموع حتى 50% هؤلاء هم خريجوا الجامعات الخاصه اعتقد ان ما اقوله ليس خفى على احد اما موضوع ان يتساوى خريج الاداب والهندسه فهو موضوع شائك فطبقا للقانون المصرى فان خريجى الجامعات المصريه كافه هم على نفس الدرجه المهنيه لهم ذات الحقوق والدرجات الوظيفيه .
ولكن هناك اكثر من سبب فى الجفوه بين الطرفين اولها ان خريجى الاداب لم يدرسوا علم المساحه بغرض العمل فى مجال الانشاءات و كار المعمار وانما بحكم دراستهم الجغرافيه للبحار والمحيطات واماكن التغيرات التكتونيه وغيره من مجالات الجغرافيا والفلك والاسشعار عن بعد فدراسه المساحه هو اصل اصيل من مجالات دراستهم ولكن نظرا لعدم توافر فرص العمل فقد توجه هؤلاء الى الاماكن التى وجدوا بها جزء ولو بسيط مما درسوه , 
ومن ناحيه اخرى فلا يوجد فى العالم كله وانا اقصد هنا بالعالم كله العالم الغربى اوروبا وامريكا كليه او جامعه واحده يطلق على خريجيها اسم مهندس مساحه فممارس اعمال المساحه هناك يحصل على رخصه لممارسه العمل المساحى من احد المعاهد المعتمده وتكون مده الدراسه عامان اى انه لا خريج اداب ولا هندسه بل هو اقرب ما يكون لخريجي المعاهد وعليه ارجو من الجميع الالتفات لما هو اهم وهو اثبات الذات فقط دون العيب فى الاخر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوان المعرون ان المساح يختلف عن مهندس المساحة هو كون المساح خريج معهد والمهندس خريج كلية وكذلك ان مهندس المساح هو الذي يعطي الاوامر للمساح ويكون مشرف عليه والمهندس كذلك هو صاحب القرار والمسؤولية امام مدير المشروع والجهات العليا.
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت وجهة نظري.


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

لماذا المساح لم يدخل ضمن نقابة المهندسين ؟ 
 مع أن عمله هندسي مئة في المئة 
 ويستخدم نفس البرامج الهندسية االذي يستخدمه المهندس
 ويستخدم أجهزة هندسية أكثر ما يستخدمها المهندس نفسه
:4: أرجووو من سياتكم الرد :4:​


----------



## ملك الغرام (17 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يا جماعة كلكم مشكورين


----------



## adawi (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخواني الأعزاء الأمر ابسط من ذلك وهو 
المهندس دائما عنده القدره علي سرعة التفكير وحل المشكلات وتحديد الدقه المطلوبه لأكمال المشروع بنجاح وهو ايضا جهة اشراف وتوجيه لأنه هو المسؤول الأخير .
المهندس ايضا يدرس الجوديسيا والcartography بمعني فن اخراج الخرائط بجانب ال gis نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه الي اخره من المواد المعقده التي لا يعلم المساح عنها شئ اعطي للمساح خريطه كنتوريه واطلب منه قراءتها او اعطي له صوره جويه واطلب منه تحليلها واخراج معلومات منها وستعرف الفرق


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

كل مهندس مساحة مساح و ليس كل مساح مهندس
المساح الكل بعرف شو بعمل 
اما المهندس عملو واسع يعني:
بفهم في المساحة و الطرق و الابنية و حساب الكميات و التصميم ,....
بالاضافة عمل المهندس في مجال GIS & REMOTSINSING & PHOTOGRAMETRY و الجيوديزيا
بالاضافة الى مقدرته بعمل شبكات مساحية من الدرجة الاولى و عمل Adjustment observation

يا عمي في فرق بس اقتنع ......


----------



## محمدgis (17 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم نريد الايضاح مع ان يوجد مساحين افضل كفاءه من المهندسين


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ومن قال المساح لم يدخل ضمن تقابة المهندسين

نحن المهندسين المساحيين في العراق جميعنا مسجلين في نقابة المهندسين العراقيين ولدينا هوية المهندسين العراقيين


----------



## العبد الفقير (17 أكتوبر 2007)

نظام جمعية المهندسين في قطر كل من لم يكمل أربع سنوات في الهندسة فلا يدخل ضمن الجمعية


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكررا على المرور*



بشار الجبوري قال:


> ومن قال المساح لم يدخل ضمن تقابة المهندسين
> 
> نحن المهندسين المساحيين في العراق جميعنا مسجلين في نقابة المهندسين العراقيين ولدينا هوية المهندسين العراقيين


 
نعم في العراق ةبعض البدان العربية تعطي فرصة أكبرر لممساحين للدخول ضمن النقابة ولكن عندنا في مصر لايدخل المساح نقابة المهندسين مع أن يوجد مساحين أكثر كفاءة من المهندسين كما قال زميلنا.:80:


----------



## ahmedlutfi (17 أكتوبر 2007)

عندنا في فلسطين المساحين المرخصين لهم نقابة خاصة بهم ويوجد كذلك مهندسين المساحة يدخلون في نقابة المهندسين لمن انهى بكالوريوس
علما بان المساحين هم الجنود المجهولين الذين يتحملون اعباء العمل واخطاء المهتدسين


----------



## ابن البيسى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

على رأيك أخرتها هندسة تكون إنتساب


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم
نحن بدأنا اول خطوة فى تحقيق الذات لمتخصصى المساحة فى مصر بعمل جمعية المساحة المصرية والتى بامكانياتها جذبت المتخصصين فى المساحة على مستوى العالم العربى لما تقدمه من خدمات راقية وعلى قدر عالى من التقنية الحديثة ولا ينقصنا سوى المشاركة الاجابية من حضراتكم بالانضمام للعضوية لاكتمال النصاب القانونى لتكوين نقابة
ارجو الضغط على الرابط للتعرف عن قريب بالانشطة والخدمات التى توفرها الجمعية للسادة الاعضاء


----------



## الحرش (18 أكتوبر 2007)

نحن المهندسين المساحيين في ليبيا جميعنا مسجلين في نقابة المهندسين ليبياولدينا هوية المهندسين ليبيين


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

نأمل في دخوول المساح النقابة ؟؟؟


----------



## سعيد شعبان (19 أكتوبر 2007)

نامل ذلك اخانا الكريم
وياريت نشوف ايجابيه في موضوع النقابه


----------



## حسام يونس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*نقابة المهندسين*

علي حد علمي ان نقابة المهندسين المصريين منذ عام 1974 وهي لم تسجل اي فني سواء كان مساح او اي تخصص اخر
ولكن اذا كنا نامل في اعادة النظر والتساوي ببعض البلدان التي تمنح المساح الحق في دخول نقابة المهندسيين بالرغم يوجد من المساحيين ما هو اكفأ من المهندس مائة مرة ولاكن يا سيدي الفاضل بلدنا واقصد مصر بلد شهادات


----------



## حسام يونس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*نقابة التطبيقيين*

نحن في مصر المساحيين لهم الحق في اشتراك نقابة التطبيقيين التي لا تنفع ولا تشفع مع انني من احد اعضائها مجرد استنزاف النقود السنوية فقط اي انه الاشتراك السنوي وصل الان 48 جنية بالرغم من نقابة المهندسين وخدماتها ومميزاتها اشتراكها سبعة جنيهات ونصف في السنة تخيل الفرق نحن لا حظ لنا


----------



## حسام يونس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*فرق التعامل*

لا يا اخي الفاضل فرق التعامل في العمل 
شوف المساح في دول الخليج كيف صار وضعة واحترام علمه وعمله وشوف الوضع في مصر لا يوجد وجه مقارنة بالرغم من انني اعمل في شركة قطاع عام في مصر الا انني افضل دول الخليخ علي العمل في وطني ربنا يصلح الحال ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام يونس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*استفسار*

بالنسبة للاخ محمد سند البنداري

الذي يقول ان هناك جمعية المساحة المصرية اود اعرف منه اين هي تلك الجمعية وماهي شروط الاشتراك فيها وهل هي جادة ام مثل رابطة المهندسين المساحيين


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الكريم ياريت تضغط على الرابط
لمعرفة التفاصيل والخدمات المميزة المقدمة للاعضاء
كما ندعوك للزيارة للتأكد من المصداقية بعين اليقين
شكرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> ومن قال المساح لم يدخل ضمن تقابة المهندسين
> 
> نحن المهندسين المساحيين في العراق جميعنا مسجلين في نقابة المهندسين العراقيين ولدينا هوية المهندسين العراقيين


 

تقصد خريجي كلية الهندسه قسم المساحه اي مهندسي المساحه وليس المساحين وهناك فرق بين الاثنين كما مبين سابقا


----------



## ابو هدايه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

من قال ان مهندس المساحة غير مسجل في نقابة المهندسين بل نحمل هوية نقابة المهندسين وانا مهندس مساحة:73:


----------



## الساخن (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مع إحترامنا للجميع

فلو طبقنا بعض وجهات النظر على غير المساحه فالرسم الهندسي لا يفرق عن الرسام المعماري

فهل يعتقد البعض أن دراسة سنه أو سنتين تعادل دراسة أربع سنوات و خمسه بالنسبه للمعماري

من طرح هذه الأقسام كان على أساس القدرات و يمكن لدارس المساحه بالمعهد أن يكمل بالجامعه و يصبح مهندس و هنا سيعرف الفرق الحقيقي بين الإثنين

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## reshdi (1 نوفمبر 2007)

يا سيدي .. هناك فرق ... قارن بين مساح و مهندس في نفس العمر 
السادة المساحين يدرسون سنتين فقط بعد الثانوية للعلوم المساحية بشكل مقتضب جداً و يكون تركيز دراستهم على التعامل مه الأجهزة بشكل أكبر على حين المهندس يدرس معظم تفرعات هذا العلم الذي لا يدري به المساحون
يتخرج المساح قبل المهندس بثلاث سنوات و ينخرط في الحياة المهنية الحقلية مباشرة على حين يبقى المهندس بعده ثلاث او اربع سنوات مما يكسب هذا المساح خبرة في التعامل مع الاجهزة و الطبيعة أكبر
هنا تنشأ المشكلة النفسية لدى المساحين فيدعون الخبرة أكثر من المهندسين
على حين يتعلم المهندس خلال شهر واحد ما يتعلمه السادة المساحون خلال سنة


----------



## نورالبغداديه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان المساح يستطيع ان يتعامل مع جميع اجهزة المساحة
كما انه يستطيع العمل على الكمبيوتر ورسم جميع انواع الخرائط
ومتابعة العمل المساحى فى الموقع ايضا


----------



## لوببيمايا (8 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اخالفك الرأي يا اخ الجنتل انا خريج معهد مساحة ودارس 5 سنوات بعد الثانوية العامة عندنا في لبنان لكي تحصل على الاجازة الفنية يلزم بدراسة 5 سنوات بعد الثانوية العامة وبعدها تدرس سنتان في معهد العلوم التطبيقية الجامعة اللبنانية تحصل علي الماجستير في الهندسة وتصبح مهندس.


----------



## وهاب (9 نوفمبر 2007)

المساح هو لقب يطلق على من درس تخصص المساحه الادنى من الكليه لدينا هنا في العراق 
ولا يمكن طبعا ان يتساوى مع المهندس مهنيا ابدا فمثلا لا يحق له رئاسة مشروع بل يمكن ان يكون عضوا فيه الا ان م المساحه من الممكن ان يرئس مشروع او اكثر 

نا هيك عن الامتيازات الاخرى


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا لا يمكن ان يتساوى المساح مع مهندس المساحه لسبب بسيط وهو ان المساح جزء من كل اى اختصاص المساح جزء صغير من اختصاصات المهندس


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الفرق بسيط ان المساح يقوم بمسح الواقع الذي وضعة المهندس اي ان المهندس يقوم بتصميم المدن وتوزيع مواقعها بينما المساح يقوم بتحديد النقاط على الواقع .


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعة فية فرق كبيير بين المهندس المساحة والمساح
فى فرق كبييييييييير بين كلية الهندسة وكلية الاداب
واتحدى اى حد يقول ان المساح افضل من المهندس اى حد يقول كدة يبقى مش عارف حاجة
ومش تقارن مساح قديم مع مهندس حديث لسة مش احتك بالطبيعة
وفى النهاية ربنا جعل الدنيا طبقات
وشكرا


----------



## زيدان26 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

محمدgis قال:


> نعم نريد الايضاح مع ان يوجد مساحين افضل كفاءه من المهندسين




حقا هذا اسلوب ناس افضل من المهندسين


----------



## حسااام (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بسوريا لا نقابة ولانقابيون


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

عشان تعرف الفرق بين المساح ومهندس المساحة عايزك تحسبلي زاوية ميل الشاقول غرب الهرم الكبير وعايزك تعددلي اسباب ميل الشاقول المحسوب عن الشاقول الاساسي يا باشا


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان الفرق واضح بين الشخص يللي بيقدر يبني بيت من دور واحد وبين الشخص يللي بيقدر يبني برج زي برج دبي ويحسبو ويتحمل مسؤولية الارواح يللي هتعيش فيه


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

واعتقد ان التساؤل ده بيطرح نفسو لما كليات المساحة ومعاهدها في وطننا العربي من شرقو لغربو بتخرج ناس لسوق العمل وبس وما بتخرجش باحثين يتعمقو في المساحة الاكاديمية وده السبب في اننا مبنعرفش من المساحة الا الجانب الحقلي يللي ممكن يستوي فيه المساح والمهندس المساحة


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

على فكرة يللي بيعرف كيف يتقبل ان الناس ربنا خلقهم درجات ويعرف ازاي ميبخس الناس اشياؤهم ممكن يخرج من الجدل ده بسهولة ويعتبر ان ربنا خلقو لو كان مساح عشان يسهل دور وعمل المهندس اللي لازم يعرف قدر المساح وانو مش هيقدر يكمل شغلو من غيرو


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

يعني انا دلوقتي عندي ترافرس عاملي مشكلة كبيرة ومش عارف اركز فيه ومحتاج فعلا لمعندس يساعدني في فحسابو وتقطيعو لعدد من الترافرسات الجزئية وحساب نقاط التقاطع النهائية في شبكة صرف صحي طولها 48 ميل


----------



## Memo1977 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*المساح والمهندس*

أنا اعتقد ان المهندس بيكون عنده حاجات أو امكانيات اكثر بس ممكن المساح ياخذ هذه الامكانيات بالخبرة بس فى الاخر اعتقد المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح وكلهم بيشتغلو لهدف واحد هو انجاح المشروع


----------



## فؤاد الجهري (20 يناير 2008)

الصنعة واحدة ... بس الفرق واضح مايطلب من مهندس المساحه لا يطلب من المساح والا مافيش داعي يعملوا دراسة اكاديمية لتخريج مهندسين مساحه يعني يكفي معاهد فقط وبالمثل الهندسه المدنيه ماهو الصنعة واحده .


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (22 يناير 2008)

اعتقد ان المهندس يكون عنده قدرة علي التخطيط وتنظيم ومتابعة العمل لان هذا هو الاساس 
حيث ان العمل علي الاجهزة لوحده غير كافي 
بالاضافة الي سنوات الدراسة والمواد المختلفة واسلوب الدراسة نفسه 
ولكن هذا لايمنع من وجود مساحين لهم خبرة ودراية تستحق الاحترام
نسالكم خالص الدعاء


----------



## قيصر المعماري (22 يناير 2008)

مع الأحترام لكل الردود .... الفرق عندنا في العراق هو أن المساح ( يحمل شهادة الدبلوم أو داخل دورة في المساحة ) أما مهندس المساحة ( يحمل شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة المساحة )


----------



## ساميفر (23 يناير 2008)

الفرق هو أن المهندس وفقه الله لدا اللقب و كدلك المساح كما أن المهندس لا يتساوى مع الجراح و كل ميسر لما خلق


----------



## plane2010 (23 يناير 2008)

مع احترامى للجمييييييييييع وبالأخص المهندس رامى وبأكد إحترامى ليه كمهندس مساحه كخريج من خريجين كلية الهندسه وأشكر تواضعه انه يقارن نفسه بخريجين كلية الآداب على علم اننى واحد منهم
ياأخى لك ان تعلم جيداً ان هناك فرق بين المساح والمهندس فى تقسيمات العمل والمهام ولو المساح مش بيفهم او مشغل للجهاز يبقى زمان مكنش فيه مساحين اصلا
الفكره كلها انه من قديم وحتى الآن لا يقبل بمهنة المساح غير حاملى المؤهلات المتوسطه فقط وتكون الكورس التعليمى مدته عامان على الاجهزة المساحية ولكن المساحة ليست اجهزه فقط

الا ان خريجو كلية الآداب اصبحو يزاحمون على هذه المهنه لعدم توفر وظائف لهم مش معاه رخصه من الاخر زى المهندس دى حاجه
انك لو صادفت اى شخص خريج اداب امكانياته على قده ده لا يقلل منهم ولا من قدراتهم فكل الناس بشر ولديهم عقول تفكر ليس المهندسين فقط
علم المساحه قائم على تبسيط العمل الهندسى المعقد بشكل يسهل توقيعه فى الموقع ولذلك يمر بعدة مراحل حتى تصل الى الفنى المختص بالجهاز وهو المساح
زمان يا بشمهندس مكنش فيه توتال ستيشن ولا تيودوليت ووقع ياسيدى منحنى بالشريط ولا الجنزير
والأخ محمود باشا توبكون مهندس المساحة مش بيبنى ولا بيهدم مهندس المساحه بياخد الشوب درونج ويوقعه زى ما هو متصمم مالوش اى قرار من ناحية بناء برج زى برج دبى ياهندس والا كانو لغو الاستشارى بالمره وفيه مساح تانى بيراجع وراك، مهمة مهندس المساحه انك تشوف اللى على اللوحات مظبوط زى الواقع ولا لأ وتسهل للمساحين الشغل لو قابلتهم مشكله وتوجدلهم الحلول فى الرفع والتوقيع بهدف الوصول للغرض من العمليتين

دلوقتى يتطلب من المساح معرفة الاوتوكاد ومعرفة معالجة بيانات الرفع المساحى عشان صاحب الشغل ميدفعش كتيير ويستغنى حبه عن التخصص بستغلال احتياج الناس ولو سعادتك رجعت بذاكرتك للخلف حبه وافتكر ان اكبر مهندسين صنعو تاريخ للعلم الهندسى فى الدولة الاسلامية وأسسه لم يكونو خريجين كليتك كلية الهندسه ولما قدرو يحسبو المسافه من القطب لخط الاستواء ويحسبو المثلث الكروى مكنش معاهم GPS

اخر حاجه العبد الفقير الى الله بيشتغل على ال GIS وعلى فكره دى اختصار لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية مش الهندسية زى ما الأخ وعلى دراية بمعالجة الصور الجوية وال GPS والجيوديسيا اللى شغال فيها دلوقتى فى موضوع الماجستير بتاعى وبربط ما بين طرق معالجة كروية الارض والاشكال الجيومورفولوجية وبيانها على الخرائط وتوصيفها 

يجب ان تدركو جميعا ان العلم ليس مقتصرا فقط على المهندس ولا المساح العلم مكفول للجميع وعلى الكل ان يجتهد من اجل منفعة نفسه ومنفعة غيره
وبدل ما نآوح فى بعض ونقول لأ انا احسن ياريت سعادتك ومعاليك تحط اكتر من طريقه لتوقيع spiral curve ومعادلاته 

آآآسف جد للإطالة


----------



## mjouel_ma (25 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*
و لكم رأيي في الموضوع
مهنيا...هناك فرق كبير ما بين المساح و المهندس المساح:
-الشروط المطلوبة لقبوله الطالب في سلك الهندسة المساحية تفوق بكثير عن مثلها في سلك المساحة.
- تكوين المساح يركز على التطبيقات الميدانية العملية في التعامل مع الأجهزة و أخذ القياسات و اجراء الحسابات الازمة لذلك ... و التكوين مفتوح على الهندسة المساحية لكن بشكل سطحي و مقتضب.
- تكوين المساح يشمل الطوبوغرافيا التقليدية و الرقمية الجيوديزيا و الميكرو جيوديزيا الفلك المسح الجوي تصجيج الصور الجوية الفيزياء الميكانيكية التحليلات الرقمية الهندسة الفضائية الجيوفزياء الهيدروليك استشعار البعد الفضائي الكارتوغرافيا التقليدية و الرقمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الرسم المعلوماتي ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد و مجموعة من المواد الضرورية لمهندس الاقتصاد العام و الميكرو اقتصاد ادارة المشاريع اللغات فن التواصل ادارة الشركات الهندسة الطرقية الهندسة المدنية الهندسة المعمارية الكاداستر التحفيظ العقاري الخبرة العقارية عمليات الضم التعمير المدني القانون الخاص القانون المدني أعمال المحاسبة ... و التكوين مفتوح على ما هو جديد...
+تكوين المهندس المساح يريد منه أن يكون منه اطارا مديرا رئيس قسم أو شركة و هو المسؤول الأول عن الحسابات و التطبيقات الميدانية 

المرتبطة بتخصصه و هو يعتمد في الغالب المطلق على عمل المساحين و هو منهم يؤطرهم و يشرف عليهم.
+تكوين المساح يريد منه أن يكون تقنيا تطبيقيا عمليا مسِِؤولا نزيها يربط النظرية (الخرائط..) بالواقع الميداني.

و المحاسبة على قد المسؤولية

أين يكمن المشكل............... هذا هو :
-هناك مهندسون لا يستحقون لقبهم يوظفون أفضليتهم التكوينية و مسؤوليتهم المهنية لقمع مساحين أو استغلالهم...مشكل
-هناك مساحون أكفاء و لهم طموح في أن يكملوا تكوينهم ليكونوا مهندسين لكن النظام التعليمي لا يفتح لهم المجال لتحقيق ذلك...المشكل
-هناك نوعية من المشاريع لا تعطي فرصة للمهندس كي يستغل قدراته التي تميزه عن التقني.

حسب تجربتي :
-رب مهندس ليس بمهندس فيكون تقني أفضل و أضلع منه لكن هذا قليل جدا
-رب تقني لا يفهم من تقنيته الا حروفا لكنه يترفع و يتطاول و هذا للأسف كثير
-رب مساح لم يمنعه من ولوج عالم الهندسة سوى أسباب بسيطة (وما أكثرها) في مرحلة حساسة ممن حياته الدراسية (رغم قدراته و مهاراته المتوفرة) و هذا كثير و في كل التخصصات

و الحكمة لا أن تكون هذا أو ذاك لكن الحكمة جعل الشئ في محله
اتقن عملك و احترم تحترم و اسأل عن اسمك عند الله فذاك هو مركزك الحقيقي


----------



## تويشى (26 يناير 2008)

لست متحيزا للمهندس كونى مهندس ولكن ارى الفروق الاتية (عن خبرتى) :
1-المهندس يتعامل بشكل افضل كثيرا مع الكمبيوتر وتطبيقاته واى تحديث او برامج جديدة
2-المهندس يستوعب المساقط الهندسية بشكل افضل كثيرا
3-اى استخدام للمعادلات الرياضية او لخواص الاشكال الهندسية المختلفة يظهر المهندس وحده
4-فى اعمال الshopdrawing والمستخلصة من اللوحات سواء لطرق او صرف او مبانى 000الخ نجد المهندس متميزا جدا
5-اتقان اللغة الانجليزية واستخداماتها فى البرامج والتعامل نجد المهندس وحده
6- فى مجالات المساحة الاخرى :الجوية او الاستشعار عن بعد او الجيوديسيا او علم map projection (اسقاط الخرائط) وتحليل صور الاقمار الصناعية000الخ نجد المهندس وحده ايضا


----------



## التهامي التهامي (26 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة اللي الاثنين مكملين لبعض مثل المهندس المدني والمشرف المدني .


----------



## عدولا (28 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة الفرق فى الحياة العملية مش بالشهادة ودة يعرفة الناس اللىاشتغلت فى شركات اجنبية كتير الفرق بالخبرة الخبرة لوحدها عند الناس دول اللى بتحدد مكانتك
انا مهندس مساحة كنت فى شركة احنبية الليدر بتاعى كان معهدفنى صناعى 18سنة خبرة مكنش فى اى عمل فى المساحة مبيعرفش يعملة سواء بالكمبيوتر او غيرة بالاضافى لاتقانة اربع لغات بطلاقة ارجو انى اكون شرحت وجهة نظرى ببساطة اخوكم عادل مصطفى الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنلوجيا وشكرا


----------



## عمو تامر (29 يناير 2008)

انا رأيى نسيب الناس تسترزق


----------



## سرو (29 يناير 2008)

الفرق المهندس عنده دراسة 5 سنوات والمساح دراسة 3 سنوات


----------



## المتميز عزوز (1 فبراير 2008)

الفرق ان المساح كل شي يعمله ميداني ومكتبي بس المهندس يشرف ويتأمر والي ماكلة اخونا المساح
الله يكون في عونة بس


----------



## سامح ظاهر (2 فبراير 2008)

المساح درس 4 سنوات وصار مساح 
امن المهندس المساح فدرس هندسه مدنيه ومساحه 5 سنوات


----------



## المليونير الفقير (3 فبراير 2008)

الفرق يمكن ايكون كبير بين المهندس والمساح كل المهندسين بلبسو بنطلون اقماش وبدله اما المساح بيلبس مشرتح لانه كيوم في الميدان في التراب والغبره والتعب من نصيبه اماالمهندس يتامر على الكل على انو الفهمان في كل شي وحتى لو كان مهندس ما بطلعلو كلها حسب الخبرة في العمل والدنيا ارزاق يوم الي وعشرة الك والله يرزق الجميع 
والسلام


----------



## ليث عيسى (19 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله اني هندسة مساحة وخمس سنوات كمان وعنا هون بالنقابة لما بسجلونا بنعتبر هندسة مدنية يعني لا فرق بين هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس البكالوريوس وبين هندسة المنشات والمباني كلينا تحت نفس التصنيف والاسم اي مهندس مدني ونسجل في نقابة المهندسين كذلك


----------



## هوممط (19 فبراير 2008)

أعتقد يجب التفريق بين المساح ومهندس المساحة، الاول هو تقني يعني أقل رتبة من المهندس، المهندس الطبوغرافي أو المساحي أو الجيوديزي حسب التسميات هو خريج معاهد الهندسة وله نفس الرتبة كباقي المهندسين، لكن مهندسي المساحة غالبا ما يكونو منظمين في نقابة أو هيئة مستقلة على غرار المهندسين المعماريين والاطباء والصيادلة، ونحن في المغرب تنظم المهنة في اطار الهيئة الوطنية للمهندسين الطبوغرافيين وهي هيئة تعترف فقط بالمهندسين المتخرجين من معاهد معترف بها، أما تقني المساحة فانا أسف، لا يمكن قبول العضوية فقط لان التقني هو الدي يشتغل‘ ففي كل المهن التقني يشتغل والمهندس يشرف عن العمل، ومن اراد أن يكون مهندسا ماعليه سوى الاجتهاد في صغره ودخول معاهد الهندسة


----------



## zigzag1981 (20 فبراير 2008)

*ايه جاب المساح للمهندس؟*

السلام عليكم.....طبعا اللى بيقول ان المساح مفروض يدخل نقابة المهندسين يبقى انسان جاهل و عايز حق مش حقه......انت عايز تساوى انسان درس فروع و مواد هندسية على مدار خمس سنوات و تساويه بواحد درس معهد سنتين بعد ثانوية عامة علشان مجموعه فى الثانوى كان ضعيف و لا واحد تانى درس ااب جغرافيا....طبعا كلام ساذج......نقابة المهندسين يا جماعه لمن هو درس هندسة......فى النهاية المساح عبارة عن سواق توتل استيشن.....مع احترامى للجميع........ياريت برضه اى مساح يحاول يدرس مادة هندسية واحدة من اللى دارسها المهندس و بعدين يبقى يتكلم........اعملوا نقابة للمساحين و سيبوا المهندسين فى حالهم.....شكرا و السلام عليكم


----------



## مصر ام الدنيا (20 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز Zigzag1981 بارك الله فيك وكفايه انك قلت اللى كنت عايز اقوله سيبوا المهندسين فى حالهم وخليكم فى حالكم وكفايه حقد على المهندسين


----------



## hussie_am (20 فبراير 2008)

:77:ممكن علشان الدراسه متوسطه مش مؤهل عالي


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 فبراير 2008)

بلد بتاعت شهدات صحيح


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 فبراير 2008)

واعرض عن الجاهلين


----------



## klaza_10 (18 يونيو 2008)

نعم نريد الايضاح مع ان يوجد مساحين افضل كفاءه من المهندسين


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (18 يونيو 2008)

عندكم حق اخوانى نحن فى مصر لا يوجد وصف لفارق التعامل بين المساح وبين المهندس...بالنسبه للجمعيه الخاصه بالمساحين يرأسها رجل كريم ينادونه..(ياحاج فلان) هل هذا يعقل


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (18 يونيو 2008)

ايه المانع يا هندسه ان المساح يتعلم برامج ويتعلم الحاسب هايكون افضل فعلا من بعض المهندسين حقيقى عن تجارب ..اخىZigzag1981 .. عيب تقول سواق على جهاز كلمه مهينه مع ان الجهاز ده غلطته تضيع الشركه والمهندسين اللى مش فاهمين يعنى إيه توتال وبيجيب استبعاد كتير لمديرين مشاريع بلاش استهانه اخوانى


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء / ان المشكلة الاساسية ان اغلب المهندسين لايعرفون اهمية هندسة المساحة وذلك لتقصير في خبرتهم
العملية واظن ان اي مهندس عمل في مشروع ضخم يعمل بنظام الاحداثيات في التنفيذ عندها سوف يعرف مقدار المساح وانه لايستطيع ان يفعل شي بدونة ,
فالمساح هو كعصاة الاعمي يتحسس الطريق بها.

[i]فانا مهندس مدني[/i]


----------



## مجد كاتبة (19 يونيو 2008)

يجب على المساحيين في سورية العمل على إقامة نقابة خاصة بهم


----------



## بادي الاول (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحيه لجميع الاخوان وبودي ان نلتفت جميعا لمسألة هامة:
1-نقابة المهندسين ليس شرطا ان تمثل جميع ذوي المهن الهندسية تماما مثلما لا تمثل
نقابة الاطباء جميع ذوي المهن الصحية
2-ان المهندسين بجميع اختصاصاتهم وبضمنهم مهندسي المساحة يحملون مؤهلا جامعيا 
يتطلب اربع سنوات من الدراسة على الاقل وليس من العدل مساواتهم في اللقب او
العنوان مع من لا يحمل مؤهلاتهم
3-صحيح ان طبيعة عمل المساح الفني ومهندس المساحة تكون غالبا متشابهة في الميدان
لكن مهندس المساحه درس وطبق علوم متعددة خارج نطاق المساحة التقليدية تتيح له اداء مهام
تتجاوز امكانيات المساح الفني ......

وبعد هذا اوجه تحيتي لكل من يحمل لواء المساحة مهندسين وغير مهندسين 
فهم جميعا وبلا منازع ملوك الدقة الهندسية


----------



## ساره المهندسه (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا بئلكم شو الفرق المساح والمهندس المساحي انو الفرق التنين يكملو بعض يعني المهندس بصمم والمساح بنفذ والتنين لازم يكونو فاهمين الشغل الموحد مساح من غير مهندس ما بزبط ومهندس من غير مساح ما بزبط ومشكورين


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء انا شايف ان انحنا بنتناقش فى موضوع ليس فية فائدة عملية ...انا من وجهة نظرى ان المساح المجتهد افضل من المهندس الذى لا يملك فى خبرتة سوى لقب مهندس .. يا جماعة خلينا تنكلم فى مواضيع تفيد البشرية مش مواضيع ترضى غرور النفس البشرية وبعدين انا برد على للاخ العضو الى بيستهزى من كلية الاداب بقول لة اخى العزير ان الحياة العملية تخصصات فيجب كل منااحترام الاخر وليس التقليل من شائة ربما يكون الافضل والله اعلم..اخوكم متخصص/ مساحة و وخرائط و نظم معلومات جغرافية


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (25 أغسطس 2008)

تكملة للمو ضوع انا زى معرفتو تخصصى ,, احب اقول لحضرات المهندسين انا بشتغل فى مشروع قومى فى احدى الدول العربية ان معى مهندسين خبرة تتراوح من 5 الى 15 سنة واللة ما بيعرفوا شىىىىىىىى فى تخصصهم هل هذا عيب فى الشهادة ولا فيهم ؟ اخوانى. المجتهد مجتهد .وتركونا من المواضيع الفارغة وشكرا وارجوا الرد


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (26 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن يكون المساح فنييقوم بالتجهيزات والعمل تحت اشراف المهندس بس ال2 لهم نفس العمل


----------



## عرفان جليل (27 أغسطس 2008)

المساح هو مهندس تطبيقي


----------



## غاندئ سعد (28 أغسطس 2008)

أعتقد ان خريج أداب مساحه لا يقل عن خريج الهندسه مساحه لأن الأتنين مؤهل عالى ومحتوى الدراسه كان واحد بس المشكله ان مفيش نقابه للمساحه مع ان دورهم فى المواقع واحد وده عن أكثر من تجربه


----------



## زاكروس (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل في اوربا ومعي هندسة مساح ومعي زملاء في العمل منهم مهندسين ومساحين ولا يوجد اي فرق بيننا الا بالكفائة
وكذالك لي زميل من سورية ليس لديه اي شهادة لا هندسة ولا مساحة الا انه تعلم من خلال النت والكتب و كنت احيانا اساعده في البداية وعمل معنا,وبعد فترة اصبح لديه خبرة كبيرة في الاجهزة والان خلال سنة ونصف هو معنا وله صلاحيات اكثر منا في استخدام بعض الاجهزة في العمل استطيع ان اقول لديه كفاءة اكثر بكثير من معضم الزملاء معنا من المهندسين والمساحين


----------



## حسام يونس (28 أغسطس 2008)

سعيد شعبان قال:


> انا خريج اداب شعبه مساحه يعني اربع سنوات بعد الثانويه العامه
> وخريج شعبه المساحه يعملون بالمواقع ويتم التعامل مع جميع الاجهزه الموجوده حاليا
> وكذلك لديهم الخبره مع البرامج المساحيه
> http://geo2007.myfreeforum.org/index.phphttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66384



يعني عايز حضرتك تفهمني ان خريج الاداب مهندس لا طبعا لاني انا اطلعت علي المقررات الدراسية للاداب ولا تعادل حتي مناهج معاهد المساحة وشوف مستوي الخريجين عامل ازاي 
وبعدين ازاي اولا الاداب شعبة خرائط مساحية وليست مساحة 
تقبل مشاركتي بصدر رحب لاني معي ناس في العمل خريجي اداب


----------



## مريم محمد علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

انا أرى بدل من ان نتجادل في من يفوق الآخر في المستوى و الخبرة، الأحرى بنا ان تتجادل في كيف يكمل الواحد الآخر؟ والله فعلا غريب جدا هذا النقاش المحتدم بين اصحاب اختصاص واحد و الأغرب من هذا ان الواحد يكمل الآخر
يقولو يد واحة ما تسفق.
بدل هذا الجدال البيزنطي أرى انه الأحرى بالإخوة المهندسين التواصل من أجل شسء أهم.
فلنترك سفاسف الأمور و نهتم بلبها و جوهرها.


----------



## حسام يونس (28 أغسطس 2008)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> انا أرى بدل من ان نتجادل في من يفوق الآخر في المستوى و الخبرة، الأحرى بنا ان تتجادل في كيف يكمل الواحد الآخر؟ والله فعلا غريب جدا هذا النقاش المحتدم بين اصحاب اختصاص واحد و الأغرب من هذا ان الواحد يكمل الآخر
> يقولو يد واحة ما تسفق.
> بدل هذا الجدال البيزنطي أرى انه الأحرى بالإخوة المهندسين التواصل من أجل شسء أهم.
> فلنترك سفاسف الأمور و نهتم بلبها و جوهرها.



الله يعطيكي العافية الزميله مريم 
هذا الكلام لا يقدم ولا يؤخر خلي كل واحد في عمله ودعونا ننظر لما هو جديد في علم المساحة


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

:84::18::59:


بشار الجبوري قال:


> ومن قال المساح لم يدخل ضمن تقابة المهندسين
> 
> نحن المهندسين المساحيين في العراق جميعنا مسجلين في نقابة المهندسين العراقيين ولدينا هوية المهندسين العراقيين


 :73::58:


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انتم فين عاوز برنامج اوتوكاد


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حد يرد عليا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ومن يتكرم ويرسل الاتوكاد على الاميلدة tahwon5***********


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (20 سبتمبر 2008)

من قال ان المساحين في العراق يدخلون ضمن نقابة المهندسين خطاء ان المساحين خريجي معهد التكنولوجيا والمعاهد الفنية يحصلوا علي شهادة دبلوم في المساحة وهذا لا يؤهلهم دخول نقابة المهندسين العراقية اما خريجي كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة المساحة يحملون درجة البكالوريوس في علوم المساحة هم اعضاء في نقابة المهندسين العراقية في التعيينات في الدوائر الحكومية خريجوا المعاهد يتم تعيينهم بدرجة معاون ملاحظ فني ويترقي بعد ذلك الي ملاحظ فني كحد أعلي اما حملة البكالوريوس يتم تعيينهم بدرجة مهندس لدي الدوائر الحكومية ويترقي حتي درجة مهندس أقدم في اوروبا نفس المعايير هنا في المانيا هناك تقني مساحة وهو لا ينتمي الي نقابة المهندسين ومهندس مساحة وهو يحمل درجة الماجستير في علوم المساحة يسجل في نقابة المهنديسن يعني كل مهندس في المانيا هو يحمل درجة الماجستير في علوم المجال الذي يتخصص فية حيث دراسة الهندسة هنا خمسة سنوات والسلام عليكم


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى البداية اود ان اوضح شئ هام وهو ان هذه ليست معركة مثل المعركة فى مجال الانشاءات بين المهندس المدنى والمعمارى فكلاهما مهندس ويعترض على التدخل من الاخر فى عمله اما هنا فنحن نتكلم عن مساح خريج معهد المساحة او مجازا يمكن ذكر كلية الاداب مع انى متحفظ على الاخير وليس مهندس المساحة خريج كلية الهندسة 
1- بكل الادب جميع الاخوة الذين تكلموا عن ان بعض المساحين يكون افضل من المهندس بعد ما يتعلم بعض البرامج ويتعامل مع التوتال هؤلاء من ردهم هذا يؤكدون جهلهم الكامل فليس من يقود السيارة كمن صنعها وليس كل مهندس يمكن ان يوضع فى مثل هذه المقارنة لأنه بين المهندسين فروق رهيبه فى الدراسة وفى الخبرة العملية 
2- ليس التعامل مع البرامج يعنى انك تستطيع التصميم مثلا فالمهندس عندما ينظر الى المشروع ويبدأ فى التصميم له نظرة شموليه يستطيع ان يضع كل المعطيات على الطاولة ويضع كل الاشتراطات على نفس الطاولة ويضع اهداف المشروع ايضا ويضع تمويل المشروع وتكاليفه وعناصر التنفيذ والامكانيات المتاحة كلها امامه ثم يبدأ التصميم على اساسها كلها فمثلا بعض المواد كالاسفلت الصلب والسولار سعرها رخيص فى مصر بالمقارنة بدولة غير بترولية مثل موريتانيا كنا نستوردهما من فرنسا او بلجيكا وليس التصميم هو التصميم الهندسى ميول ومنحنيات وهذا ما يستطيع ان يفكر فيه المساح
3-طبعا المساح القديم يعتقد ان لديه من الخبرة ما يفوق المهندسين وهذا من وجهة نظره الى ان يواجه مهندس حقيقى مع الوقت يتفهم ان لكل دوره وان يخضع عن طيب خاطر لتعليماته وتصميماته باقتناع كامل ويصير الاحترام متبادل
4- لا ينكر اى مهندس قديم انه فى بداية حياته كان هناك فضل لمساح او فنى معمل او سائق معده حتى فى تكوين خبرته ولكن بعد نضوجه الهندسى وقدرته على تكوين منظومة العمل الهندسى من كل هؤلاء وغيرهم يوظف كل حسب مكانه ولا يستطيع ان يفلت زمام الامور منه ولا يتنامى الى زهن اى واحد منهم انه علمه ادارة مشروع كبير او تصميم مشروع كبير
5- السبب فى المشكلة المقاول الخاص فهو يعتمد على المساحين فى اعماله اكثر من المهندسين وبدأ يشعر ان المساح اهم له من المهندس وبدأ يعطى اهتمام للمساح اكثر ففى البدايه يكون راتب المساح صغير ويستمر معه فى العمل ويأتى مهندس حديث راتبه اكبر فيبدأ المساح يتذمر ويشكو لصاحب العمل من قلة خبرة المهندس ومن عدم جدواه فى المشروع فيبدأ المقاول فى الضغط على المهندس فيترك المهندس العمل ويبحث عن مكان محترم ثم تتكرر هذه العمليه وتمر السنين فيصبح المساح قديم مع المقاول واى مهندس يأتى يعتبر حديث الى ان يأتى مهندس متوسط العمر يستطيع ان يمسك زمام الامور ويخضع له كل من المقاول والمساح القديم وذلك بعد اقتناعهم بالخطأ الفادح فى مقارنة المساح بالمهندس 
ارجو ان اكون وضحت بعض الشئ 
والمساح اللى يعترض يكتب اعتراضه وعلى استعداد تام لوضع مشاكل مساحية وهندسية لن يستطيع حلها اى مساح ليس لضعفه ولكن لانها تحتاج الى مهندس حقيقى فاحسن وصف للفنيين هو ما تقوم به وزارة النقل فى مصر فى تصنيف الدورات الى دورات المهندسين ودورات مساعدين المهندسين


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لا اله الا الله 
يا جماعة في فرق كبير بين المساح ومهندس المساحة 
وانا هنا بتكلم عن مهندس المساحة اللي يستحق الكلمة دي لان للاسف هناك كثيرا منهم لا يستحقونها وهذا احد اسباب ان الكل يطمع فينا كدا
يا اخوة ابسط الفروق ان المهندس عندما يستخدم اي شئ يكون علي دراية من اين اتي
يعني مثلا لو عايز تعمل resection المساح يعرف يعمله بالتوتال استيشن ولكن لو التوتال استيشن عطل او هنج هنا ياتي دور المهندس الذي يستطيع حل المسالة رياضيا بواسطة تيودوليت 
وهناك الكثير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل المساحين , المهندسين
لو تسمحوا لى بأبداء الرأى وهو رأى شخصى واعتقد ان ليس به تحيز لاى فئه واتمنى الا يغضب احد خاصة وانه من اثار الموضوع من البداية هم المساحين 

أولا يجب التفرقة
بين المساح الغير دارس بأحدى كليات ومعاهد الهندسة
المهندس المساح الدارس باحدى كليات او معاهد الهندسة

فالأول لا ينتمى لنقابة المهندسين وهذا ما يثير غضبهم اعتمادا على قولهم بانهم خبرة ى اعمال المساحة
والثانى يقيد بنقابة المهندسين


واعتقد ان المساح الذى يدعى حق انتمائة الى النقابة بدعوى انه يعمل على التوتال وعلى بعض البرامج بشكل افضل من بعض المهندسين هذا لانه لم يقابل سوى مهندسين قليلى الخبرة بالعمل ولكن دعونا ننفصل عن الحالات الفردية ونتكلم بشكل عام


اخوانى المساحين نحن نقدر مجهودكم فى المواقع وتحملكم المسئولية ولا ننفى اننا نتعلم منكم خاصة حديثى التخرج من المهندسين ولكن هذا لا يعنى انكم مهندسين لأن مهندس كلمة قد تكون كبيرة على بعض المهندسين انفسهم

فلنتخيل ان المساح الغير دارس بكليات الهندسة تم قيده بنقابة المهندسين وبعد سنوات شاء القدر ان يكون نقيبا لمهندسين ترى انه يمكن ان يكون نقيب لمهندسين الميكانيكا والعمارة والكهرباء والبترول والتعدين والمدنيين الخ هل تستطيع انت تحمل مثل هذه المسئولية


اخى المساح لا تنسى
بان الذى قام بصنع جهاز التوتال هو المهندس
والذى قام ببرمجه البرامج التى يعمل عليها المساح هو المهندس
كذلك لا يستطيع المهندس ان يحل محل النجار او الحداد او عامل الخرسانه 
فلكل انسان دور يؤديه فى هذه الحياه وذلك لان الله عزل وجل جعلنا مختلفين فى كل شىء

ولا ينبغى عليك ان تغضب من كونك فنى ولكن عليك اثبات نفسك لتنال ثقه واحترام الجميع واولهم المهندس

شكرا لسعة صدرك ولا ابغى من مشاركتى هذه الا ابداء الرأى​


----------



## المساح88 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .. في تصوري ان الفرق في مجموع سنوات الدراسة فقط ..
وأنا اعرف مساحين افضل من مهندسين كثير .. بدون مبالغه والله وليس لاني مساح ..
( انا خريج كليه تقنيه سنتين دراسة + ثلاث سنوات معهد مساحة = يعني 5 سنوات دراسة ) وما الفرق في تصوركم ..


----------



## يوسف كمال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مع أحترامى للجميع الموقع هو اللى يثبت مين بجد أحسن أو افضل والناحيه العمليه هى ما تثبت ذلك مثلا أنا كنت شغال ف موقع تحت اشراف مهندس كبير ف المساحه خريج كلية هندسه لكن أنا علمته حجاات يعني 

مش شرط الدراسه ووووووووووووووو المهم الكفائه ف الموقع والناحيه العمليه 

فنفكنا بقى من مهندس وفنى ومساح وأخصائي والكلام البكش ده كله الموقع وجهاز الكمبيوتر هو ما يثبت الكفائه


----------



## حسام يونس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مش عارف الناس شاغله نفسها بكلام لا يقدم ولا يؤخر 
خليكم في مستقبلكم وبلاش الكلام ده
وان كنت اطلب من الساده المشاركين حذف هذه المشاركة والمشاركات المشابهه لها 
لانه في النهايه المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح
واظن مافي احد عنده اعتراض ارضي بما قسمه الله لك تكن اسعد الناس


----------



## يوسف كمال (24 سبتمبر 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

أخ حسام لو بتتكلم على ردي أنا بس حبيت اوضح حااجه انا بقول أن الكفائه هى ما تثبت كل شي لا فرق بين أى شهادة أمام الخبره ... ومجال العمل هو ما يثبت ذلك أنا كنت لسه ف أعدادى هندسه وكنت بمسك مواقع وأعدل على المهندس أوكى ده قصدى .

والحمد لله أنا مهندس بحري على فكره ويعني لو قلتلك عدد الشهادات اللى معاايا مش حفتكرهم درست مساحه أرضيه وبحريه وجويه غير طبعا مجاال شغلى ف الهندسه البحريه 

بس كده اللى بقوله أن الكفائه ف أى مجاال هى المطلوبه وما نشغلش بلنا بمهندس وأخصائي ومسااح وأى *************

أوكى يا ريت تفهم الأول وبعدين ترد


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مع الاحترام لكل المهندسين 
خريج اداب مساحة وخراط
اعمل علي جميع اجهزة المساحة من الميزان الي التوتل الي gps ونقل الداتا الي الكمبيوتر والرسم بالاتوكاد وتحويل الاحداثيات من المحلية للعلمية والعكس وتوقيع الاحداثيات واستخراج الاحداثيات من المخططات وجميع البرامج كالسلفر والاسكاد وحساب كميات الحفر والردم وغيرة اعمل في السعودية منذ 4 سنوات بالاستشارت الهندسية وخريج اداب 2003طنطا لم اقابل مهندس عندة 25% من خبرتي 
والكل بقولي يابش مهندس ولكن 
الوظيفة مش شرط بشمهندس المهم خبرتك اية 
معايا ناس ولاتحس انة درس اي شيئ بالهندسة وبنعلمهم كل شيئ حتي الاتوكاد 
مهنتي اخصائي مساحة وخرائط
المهم انني اكون قد الاسم نفسة


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مع الاحترام لكل المهندسين 
خريج اداب مساحة وخراط
اعمل علي جميع اجهزة المساحة من الميزان الي التوتل الي gps ونقل الداتا الي الكمبيوتر والرسم بالاتوكاد وتحويل الاحداثيات من المحلية للعلمية والعكس وتوقيع الاحداثيات واستخراج الاحداثيات من المخططات وجميع البرامج كالسلفر والاسكاد وحساب كميات الحفر والردم وغيرة اعمل في السعودية منذ 4 سنوات بالاستشارت الهندسية وخريج اداب 2003طنطا لم اقابل مهندس عندة 25% من خبرتي 
والكل بقولي يابش مهندس ولكن 
الوظيفة مش شرط بشمهندس المهم خبرتك اية 
معايا ناس ولاتحس انة درس اي شيئ بالهندسة وبنعلمهم كل شيئ حتي الاتوكاد 
مهنتي اخصائي مساحة وخرائط
المهم انني اكون قد الاسم نفسة


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انا قلت فى موضوعى السابق اى مساح ليه نفس يرد حرد عليه وهنا واحد تانى بيقول انه بيعمل كل حاجه بالتوتال والكمبيوتر وانه ماشافش مهندس عنده ربع خبرته اسمحلى انت اكيد بتعمل فى المملكة فى مؤسسة صغيرة او مكتب استشارى صغير واكيد لاتقدر على اجر مهندس متوسط الخبره يعرفك فين مكانك بالضبط 
1- بالنسبه للاوتوكاد ياريت تورينا انت فين من الفيجوال ليسب او الاوتوليسب
2- فى اللاند ياريت تورينا انت فين من الشيت مانيجر بالنسبة للقطاعات العرضية مثلا
3-فى ضبط الجودة ياريت تشارك معانا بمساهماتك من اعمال فى ضبط جودة محطة خرسانة او حتى محطة اسفلت 
4-فى التصميم ياريت تدينا فكرة عن تحميل وتحليل اى منشأ بسيط تستطيع او طريق انشائى باستخدام اللاند مراعيا جداول الاشتو 2001 فى التصميم
5-وياريت لو عندك فكرة عن المستحلبات الاسفلتية او الاضافات الخاصة بالخرسانة الجاهزة الصنع تفيدنا
طبعا دى حاجات اى مهندس متوسط وحتى الحديث عنده فكره عنها لكن المساح حتى لو مؤهل عالى لا علاقة له بالمساحة اصلا آداب مثلا لا يعتقد ان المهندس يعرف ذلك لانه بالنسبه له الاعمال الهندسية هى ما يعرفه هو ولا يتجاوز ما يعرفه بالطبع لكن الهندسه اوسع بكثير طبعا فى المساحه لا ينكر احد ان ريس ميزانيه صاقط ابتدائيه حينفذ طريق ويشغل معدات افضل منك بكثير وحتى اعرف خريجين من معهد مساحه سنتين بعد دبلوم صنايع بيقوموا بكل ما ذكرته بعاليه والموضوع موش مؤهل عالى ولا غيره 
فى مشاركه سابقه لاحد الاخوة المهندسين ذكر انه محتاج لفكره عن التوتال علشان عتده تدريب صيفى وموش عاوز اى مساح يتنطط عليه وكنت من اول المؤنبين له وحتى ردى كان عليه عنيفا وقتها ولم ينمو الى فكرى انه فى فعلا مساحين ممكن تفكر كده لكن ما نحن بصدده هو موضوع لايقبل الهواده ولا المناقشه اصلا فين المساح وقدرته بالنسبه للمهندس القادر على تشغيل موقع يحتوى على 180 مهندس و4500 عامل و200 مساح فى موقع واحد ولو حد من مصر ممكن يفتكر المشروع ده وهو محطة غاز الابيض بمرسى مطروح وكان مديرنا ساعتها مهندس واحد على درجة رئيس قطاع هذا فى 98 وقتها كنت مهندس صغير لكن مكانش فى مساحين بالتفاهه دى بمجرد ما وضع يدى مساح لن انساه على مبادئ التوتال احضرت المنيوال بتاعه وقتها كان انت صعب لكن عرفته خبايا الجهاز اللى بيعمل عليه منذ سنتين فقط بعد عملى عليه 20 يوم


----------



## اياد العبودي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا كان المساح خريج كلية الهندسة يدخل نقابة المهندسين ويسمى مهندس مساحة ومن سؤالك تاخذ الاجابه اما اذا كان ليس خريج كلية الهندسة فلا يدخل نقابة المهندسين.. وان اسالك هل يحق للمهندس ان يدخل نقابة المحامين او المعلمين؟؟ وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## احمد جلال الرفاعى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو معرفة ماذا يكتب فى كارنية رابطة المهندسين المساحين بالنسبة لخريجى اداب مساحة وهل الكارنية موثق


----------



## احمد جلال الرفاعى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يمكن استخراج بطاقة لحاملى الاداب موجود بها كلمة مهندس


----------



## احمد جلال الرفاعى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الذي عندنا في العراق عادة المساح يكون فني اي خريج معهد المساحة اما المهندس المساح خريج كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الذي عندنا في العراق عادة المساح يكون فني اي خريج معهد المساحة اما المهندس المساح خريج كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لان المهندس مهندس والمساح بظل مساح


----------



## خلف حسن محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخي لا يجوز المساوات بي المهندس والمساح حتى نظام النقابات المهندس يكون عضو في نقابة المهندسين والمساح يكون عضوا في نقابة المهن الهندسية


----------



## garary (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فى ليبيا المساح والمهندس فى نقابة واحدة


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء طبعا هناك فرق فى الشهادات بين المساح وبين مهندس المساحة الاول اما خريج معهد او فنى والثانى خريج كلية هندسة خمس سنوات . الا ان هذا ميعتبرش فرق حقيقى . الفرق يا اخوانى فى الا يقدر يطور من حالة وينميها بصرف النظر عن الشهادات .اية الفائدة ان انا مهندس ومبعرفش شىء عن الامور الحديثة فى التخصص وهناك عينات منها كتير اكيد شوفتوها .اذا الفرق فى الى يقدر يثبت وجودة فى ميدان العمل .اخوكم متخصص مساحة وخرائط Gis


----------



## محمد فريحات (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لطفا يا شباب 
انا مهندس مساحه وجيوماتكس لكن قبل ما اكمل الهندسه كنت مساح ومازلت بافتخر بالمساح الناجح 
وبحب احكيلكم من خلال الخبره انه مساح ذكي احسن من 5 مهندسين ما بيعرفوا الشغل العملي 
ولعلمكم انا الان بشتغل بنفس شغل المساح لكن دخلي اكثر من مهندسين المساحه 
الله يوفقكم بلاش حساسيات


----------



## محمد فريحات (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لطفا يا شباب 
انا مهندس مساحه وجيوماتكس لكن قبل ما اكمل الهندسه كنت مساح ومازلت بافتخر بالمساح الناجح 
وبحب احكيلكم من خلال الخبره انه مساح ذكي احسن من 5 مهندسين ما بيعرفوا الشغل العملي 
ولعلمكم انا الان بشتغل بنفس شغل المساح لكن دخلي اكثر من مهندسين المساحه 
الله يوفقكم بلاش حساسيات


----------



## محمد عمران (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاصل فى التخصص نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه يا اخى ولا دخل للهندسه بها انا خريج اداب مساحه ولكنى اقوى منك فى المساحه لانه اصلا تخصصى ومع ذلك مهنتى فى البطاقه اخصائى مساحه وكلمة اخصائى فى حد زاتها اعلى من كلمة مهندس


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يظن بعض الاخوة المساحين أن المساحة هى جهاز التوتال استيشن و فقط
هناك أقسام كثيرة فى المساحة ....
و الفرق بين المساح و المهندس مثل الفرق بين رسام الاوتوكاد و المهندس المصمم
مع شديد احترامى لكل الاخوة المساحين


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخ محمد فريحات الذى يتحدث عن مساح ذكى و5 مهندسين
اجب انت بنفسك اذا كان مهندس ذكى = كام مساح
وده طبعا مع اعتبار ان كل مهندس هو انسان ذكى فى الاصل وده كان ينطبق على 90 % من خريجى كليات الهندسه وعلى فكره ال 10% الباقيه هم خريجى الكليات الخاصة والملتحقين بكليات الهندسه من المعاهد الفنيه ولا احد يعترض لان هذه الكليات الخاصه والمعاهد الفنيه لا تعتبر معيار حقيقى لتقييم الخريج 
زماااان كان فيه كلية الهندسه وكلية الهندسه وتكنولوجيا
النهارده بقى الاسم واحد لكن المضمون مختلف كثيرا لأن كليات الهندسه الاكاديميه اصلا مازالت محتفظه بمعاييرها فى السماح للطالب بالتخرج وكانت كلمتهم الاخيرة لنا بانك الان لست مهندسا ولا تعرف ولم تتعلم شئ ولكننا نرجوا ان نكون علمناك كيف تفتح الكتاب ولكنك لم تقرأ فيه شئ حتى بعد 5 سنوات عذاب معنا نحن نعلم انه عذاب ولكن هذه فورمة او قالب نصب فيه كل طالب فى كلية هندسه محترمه ليخرج فى النهايه مهندس يحتوى على تركيبه ثابته من هذا القالب الموجود فى كليات الهندسه الاكاديمية على حسب التصنيف القديم


----------



## zigzag1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى الاخ محمد عمران*

السلام عليكم....يا اخ محمد قبل ان تقول شىء ,لابد ان تعى وتعرف جيدا ما تقوله.....نظم المعلومات الجغرافية نشأتها فى كليات الهندسية و ما زالت ....و دليل على ذلك ان كل دكاترة القسم اللى بيدرسولك كلهم خريجوا هندسة و انا كمهندس مساحة اعرف ذلك جيدا و ايضا كلمة اخصائى لا تعنى شىء بالنسبة لمجال عمل المساح....اخصائى تطلق على الدكتور الممارس للطب و لكن مع احترامى لك انت خريج كلية نظرية و هى اداب ,يعنى لا يحق لك ان تكون اخصائى و لا حتى مساح ....و بعدين كل واحد معلم فى مهنتة و اللى بيحقد على المهندس او غيره يبقى عنده نقص من شىء معين


----------



## Mohamed Raafat Hafez (10 نوفمبر 2008)

:59:

 اللهم اهدنا


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

العمل لابد له من تجانس وتعاون بين الا ثنين فاكتمال وصحه العمل عبارة عن مهندس قوى فنيا ومساح قوى من خلفه اما ااذا كان احدهما ينقص لديه الخبرة الموقعية فلابد ان تحدث مشاكل فى العمل وكل يؤدى دورة ورحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه المتحدث مساح خريج اداب


----------



## yousefrad (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كنت مساح وانا خريج علمي الاردن ودرست ثلاث سنوات هندسة مدنية تخصص مساحة ولا اجيد العمل الميداني فقط بل واجراء جميع انواع الحسابات والرسم على الاتوكاد والاتوديسك لاند وكنت في اي مشروع العنصر الاساسي لاي عمل انشائي ولم يكن المهندس قادرا على توقيع اي مبنى او طريق بدون المساح فهو الدينمو الاول للمشروع ولا اقلل من شاءن الزملاء المهندسين لاني عندما اكملت دراستي الهندسية التي لو لم اكن مساحا متمكنا لما كنت مهندسا متمكنا ايضا فالمساح قادر على ان يكون مهندسا وهذا سهل ولكن من غير الممكن لمهندس ان يكون مساحا لاني كمساح قادر على حساب كميات اي مشروع مباني وطرق وتصميم اي بروفايل مياة ومجاري- مياة او طريق وبنفس الوقت قادر تنفيذ المنشئات للمباني فالقصة يا سيدي ليست بالمسميات كما كتب الزميل المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح بل هي قدرات اولا وتعزيز معلومات ثانيا وحب التعلم ثالثا وكم عرفت من مهندسين غير كفوؤين وكم عرفت من مبدعين مهندسين ومساحين التقو في النهاية على شيء واحد هو تكامل الطرفين والابداع والعمل كفريق واحد بدون مسميات الكشخة المزيفة


----------



## أشرف مختار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مساح اراضى
وليا الشرف وخريج معهد مساحه بعد الثانويه المعماريه فى مصر واتحدى اى مهدس مساحه او مدنى انه يكون بكفائة المساح البروفشنالالمساح الى بيتعامل مع ادوات العصر الحديث انا وغيرى من المساحين نتعامل مع اجهزه التوتال استيشن المعقده واجهزة الجى بى اس والتى اعتقد ان الاخ المهندس المدنى لا يعرف عنها غير الاسم وان عرفه وبالنسبه للعمل المكتبى فأنا وغيرى نعمل أحدث البرامج مثل الاوتوكاد والاوتولاند سكيب وبرامج تحويل الداتا من الاجهزه المساحيه الى الكمبيوتر ومنها ترمبل وليكا وياريت نبطل عنصريه لاننا مش امناء شرطه او صف ضابط
واانا هنا فى الكويت اتحدى اى مهندس مساحه انه يستطيع الموازنه بين عمله الحقلى والمكتبى بأحدث الاساليب ونصيحه كفايه يا ريت ناخد العبره من الغرب لان هناك مفيش حاجه اسمها خمس سنين بعد الثانويه وسنه بعد الابتدائيه فيه هناك احترام كبير للكفائه الفنيه ثم ان اوباما بقى اول رئيس اسود لامريكا يعنى كفايه تعصب للجنس البشمهنسانى


----------



## أشرف مختار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يا بمشهندس طاهر انت نسيت تكتب رقم تليفونك واسم المكتب ورقم عضوية النقابه 
انت بتعمل اعلان عن نفسك
ولا ناوى تفتح شركه مساهمه مع الاخوه البشمهندسين الى حسين انهم من كوكب تانى
بشمهندس طاهر اذيك


----------



## altemssah (14 نوفمبر 2008)

المساحة حرام عليها اكثر من سنتين 
اما باقي الهندسة مدني معماري كهربا .... و غيرها ممكن
يعني كل المساحة عبارة عن خبرة في الموقع و على البرامج التي لا ندرسها اصلا و انما عن طريق التجربة و الخبرة
فجميع من درس هندسة مساحة يعرف ان نص دراسته عالفاضي و كل الي كسبه منها هو كلمة (مهندس) فقط و هو يعرف انه في الحقيقة مش مهندس بل مساح

اما لماذا لم يدخل المساح بنقابة المهندسين فهي بسببه هو 
هناك نقابة للميكانيكي و لأصحاب صالونات الحلاقة و للسواقين العمومي
ليجتمع المساحين و ليعملو نقابة


----------



## مساح شبراوى (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم على فكرة انا طالب بكلية الهندسة بشبرا قسم مساحة ومعنا طلاب خريجى معهد مساحة
وفعلا فى فرق بين الاتنين لان المساح او خريج معهد المساحة يعتبر فنى واحنا بنمثله بصراحة زى العامل اللى واقف فى مصنع على ماكينة وان مهندس المساحة هو المشرف عليه


----------



## mohamed montser1 (15 يناير 2009)

المهندس هو القادر على حل المشاكل فى الموقع والقدره على ادارته فيمكن ان يصبح المساح مهندس ولا يمكن ان يصبح المهندس مساح فخريج الاداب درس4سنين+الخبره=مهندس من الناحيه الفعليه نامل تقديرالناس اللى بتشتغل بجد


----------



## عبدالله شكري (16 يناير 2009)

اذا كان المساح يقوم بلعمل في الموقع وايضا يقوم بعمل ألخرائط في المكتب ويقوم بالاشراف علي العمل اعتقد ان دة ليةالحق في الاشتراك في نقابة المهندسين


----------



## Yyamine (16 يناير 2009)

لا فرق بين المساح ومهندس المساحة كل منهما خمس سنوات في الجامعة بينما مهندس المساحة كما تسمونه هو إختصاص في الهندسة المدنية مثل الطرقات والسدود وإنجاز المشاريع الكبرى’ بينما المساح هو مهندس ايظا و يستطيع ايظا القيام بهذه المهام بالرغم من أنه ليس تخصصه,لكن تقتصر مهام المساح في مسح منطقة ما, و دراسة كل حالة عقارية ,كذالك يقوم المساح بتقنيات عالية في المجال التقني و القانوني....إلخ.


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 يناير 2009)

انا موقن اخواني ان الفرق بين اي شخص واخر هو مهاراته وقدراته واستجابته علي التعلم
فانا مثلا لا احمل مؤهل دقيق في المساحة ولكن مع ذلك درست المساحة باعتمادي علي نفسي
والحمد لله واتقنت هذا الكثير من هذا العلم ال حد كبير سواء بالاجهزة المساحية او البرامج وعملت في اكبر الشركات علي مستوي الوطن العربي وبل ولها ترتيب علي العالم ومر علي كثير من المهندسين الذين لم امنع عنهم معلومة


----------



## علي الصدر (16 يناير 2009)

انا شايف انو الشغله بس القاب وما في فرق انا جيولوجي وهلا بشتغل مساح وبتعامل مع كل الاجهزة بشكل ممتاز و بشتغل على اغلب البرامج وقادر اعمل تصميمات الطرق واسخرج احداثيات واحسب الكميات كمان مع اني درست مساحه 5 شهور والي شغال مساح 6 شهور ومع هيك حرام يكون ما في فرق بيني وبين واحد درس مساحه 5 سنين وبعتذر للجميع اذا غلطت بشي من اللي حكيتو وشكرن


----------



## FourM (17 يناير 2009)

يا قوم يا عرب
مهندس مساحة و لا مساح و لا نقاية مهندسين و لا جمعية مهندسين كله كلام 
من المهم ان كل منهما يقوم بعمله عي اكمل وجة 
هذا السوال السابقة ليس الا نوع من انواع الاستعمار الجديد حتي كل منهما يترك عمله و يرد علي الاخر
يارب تكون رسالتي و صلت يا عرب و شكرا

اخوكم مصري و السلا م عليكم


----------



## الجزيره (17 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز اعتقد الفرق واضح وهو بالشهاده فالمساح شهادته دبلوم لكن المهندس المساح ذو شهاده بكلوريوس من الناحيه الاكادميه لكن اذا بحثنا الناحيه التطبيقيه في موقع العمل فاعتقد خبره المساح تكاد تساوي خبره المهندس المساح


----------



## sulaimanov (18 يناير 2009)

*اخصائي مساحة*

و الله انا شايف ان الافضل ان يقال علي المساح خريج كليات الاداب بالجامعات المصرية و العربية قسم المساحة و الخرائط (اخصائي مساحة) افضل من مهندس مساحة لان لفظة مهندس فيها تقليل من شأن اخصائي المساحة بل بالعكس فان لفظة اخصائي ترفع من شأنه فهناك علي سبيل المثال اخصائي عيون و اخصائي قلب واخصائي جراحة (خريجو كليات الطب) فليس ذلك تقليل من شأن اخصائي الطب لانة بالفعل متخصص في عمله ، و اخصائي المساحة متخصص في الاعمال المساحية و لا يوجد شيء اسمه مساح فني(مكتب) و اخر مساح موقع فالواجب علي اخصائي المساحة ان يتعرف علي جميع الاجهزة و البرامج المساحية الحديثة 
و اود ان انبه ان مهندس المساحة هو خريج كلية الهندسة قسم مساحة و من باب العلم بالشيء فأن المطلوب اكثر في مجال العمل المساحي هو اخصائي المساحة حيث ان مهندس المساحة عمله اشرافي و تنفيذي فقط

اخصائي مساحة
ابراهيم سليمان السنباطي
عضو رابطة خريجي المساحة و الخرائط بالجامعات المصرية
Membership number 511


----------



## smartwomen10 (18 يناير 2009)

مفيش حاجة اسمها المساح مساح والمهندس مهندس لان اغلب المهندسين شهادة ومفيش خبرة


----------



## هشام محمد عامر (5 فبراير 2009)

لأنه يوجد فرق بين المساح و المهندس ممكن المهندس ان يقوم بأعمال المساحة بنغسة و لكن لايستطيع المساح بالقيام بدور المهندس:8:


----------



## assuamro (5 فبراير 2009)

عندنا في فلسطين 

الفرق بين المساح ومهندس المساحه .... المساح ممكن ماخد دوره في اعمال المساحه او دبلوم مساحه فهو باعتقادي لا يستطيع التصميم مثل مهندس المساحة 

اما بالنسبة للتسجيل في نقابة المهندسين .... فالمساح لا يستطيع لانه ليس مهندسا اصلا ... مثل الرسامين .. ديلوم الهندسة المدنية والمعماريه ..

هذا ليس انقاصا في حقهم او تجاهل خبرتهم ومعرفتهم . ولهم لكل الاحترام والتقدير 

م . اسعد عمرو


----------



## a7med elsawy (19 فبراير 2009)

*لمن ----------- الاجدر ........... نظرة موضوعية .....*

:69:احب اوضح نقطة
وهى ان خريجى( شعبة المساحة والخرائط بجامعات مصر ).... 
هم اخصائيون فى المساحة والخرائط ....
واحب اتكلم بصراحة ليس كل -مهندس مساحة - يجيد المعلومات الجغرافية تماما 
كما انة ليس كل اخصائىمساحة يجيد المعلومات الهندسية لدى المهندس 
وبالمثل ليس- فنىالمساحة - وهو خريج معهد المساحة يجيد المعلومات سواء كانت هندسية ام جغرافية 

ولكن دعونا نتحدث عن مجال العمل وهو - العمل المساحى - دون النظر الى فنى او اخصائى او مهندس 
ومن تواضع للة رفعة ...... 

ان الجهد-والعرق -فى العمل نفسة هو من يحدد اى منهم يكون الاصلح لهذا العمل الشاق والمجهد وليس اللقب...
وان من يستطيع ان يتحمل ظروف هذا العمل من وجه نظرى هو من يستحق ان يكون فى هذا المكان ..
بل اكثر من ذالك فهذا المجال الوحيد الذى يخترقة اناس ليس لديهم الدراسة عامة فى نفس المجال ونجدهم هم الاجدر بل نحن من نريد ان ننهل من علمهم الوفير وذلك لما لديهم من كفاءة وخبرة وهى دائما الفيصل فى كثير من المواقف ........................

واقول اخيرا وليس اخيرا _____ 

ان من يبذل الجهد والعرق ولا يتفانى لحظة فى اخراج ما لدية من معلومات وخاصة للغير هو من سيكون الاجدر دائما على المضى قدما فى اى مجال .... 

احمد كمال الصاوى 
شركة وادى النيل للمقاولات 
قطاع الصعيد ........


----------



## هشام محمد عامر (20 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة : معني المهندس : هو التطبيق الأبتكاري لمباديْ النظريات العلمية اللازمة لتصميم و تنفيذ المنشأت و الماكينات و الاجهزة و ........

و المساح لم يدرس ما يؤهلة ليكون مهندسا فكيف تساوي بينهما و أظن ان هذا ليس من العدل حتي لاتختلط الأمور وتضارب المسئوليات لمجرد البحث عن اللقب الاجتماعي دون النظر لدور و مسئولية العمل و علي فكرة انا لست مساح و لا مهندس مساحة


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 مارس 2009)

فى بريطانيا يلقب المساح بالمهندس العظيم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 مارس 2009)

هناك مهندسون مساحة لا يستطيعون ضبط الاجهزة المساحية ومنهم من لا يعرف الفرق بين الميزان والتيتودوليت


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

*اعتراض*



م_زين قال:


> الفرق ياشباب واضح
> وهو فى راي
> ان المساح هو من يتعامل مع جميع انواع الاجهزة المساحية والتعامل معها بالموقع ولا يشترط علية عمل اي نوته حسابية
> ولكن مهندس المساحة يجب ان يتعامل مع الاجهزة المساحية لعمل التاكد بالموقع والوظيفة الثانية هي التعامل مع الحاسب الالي لعمل جميع الخرائط والحسابات داخل المكتب واعطاء المساح الاحداثيات الجديدة لتوقيعها بالموقع
> ...


 :73:
1 من قال ان المساح لايشترط عليه القيام بالحسابات
2 من قال ان المساح لايتعامل مع اجهزه الحاسوب
3 انا اعمل بالمساحه منذ 11 سنه لم ارى مهندس مساحه واحد
انا اعترض على هذا الفرق الغير صحيح:70:
تحياتي اخي الكريم :56: معلش شوف فرق مقنع


----------



## كبلر (4 مارس 2009)

المساح تقتصر دراسته و عمله في الغالب على المسح الأرضي (مساحة أرضية ) أما مهندس المساحة فله في المسح الأرضي والجوي والبحري ومجالات الإستشعار عن بعد وغيره الكثير الكثير ويدرس مواد لا يدرسها المساح مطلقا

كبلر


----------



## مهندس ديدو (4 مارس 2009)

تكلو عن المحتوى الدراسى وتكلموا عن فرق التفكير بين المهندس والمساح المهندس له القدره على التخيل لحل مشكله ما لكن المساح صعب جدا


----------



## ج جمال wolfe (5 مارس 2009)

اعتقد يا اخى ان الفرق فى الدراسة فقط اى ان المساح المتخصص واعنى هنا خريج معهد المساحة ولدية خبرة كافية لأ يوجد فرق عملى بينة وبين المهندس وانامساح واعمل فى شركة عالمية ويعمل تحت إمرتى 3 مساحين


----------



## ضــاري (5 مارس 2009)

مهندسه المساحه هو اللي يدرس فـ الجامعه ( خمس سنوات ) 

انا متخرج من كلية التقنيه في السعوديه دبلوم سنتين بسمي مساعد مهندس 

وحنا بالكليه درسا المسح الجوي ... والاستشعار عن بعد ... ونظم المعلومات الجغرافيه


----------



## ياسر سالمان (8 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة انتو بتتلكموا فى ايه هى الحكاية الموقع والاجهزة المساحية مهندس المساحة مهندس والمساح خريج يا دبلوم او معهد اى لا يوجد وجه للمقارنة اصلا .... انا مهندس مدنى حبيت اشارك فقط لا غير


----------



## ملك وتيام (9 مارس 2009)

اعزائى الهندسة مهنة وليست رتبة ولكن ردا على الاخ الفاضل رامى لان مصرى وبلدنا بلد شهادات للاسف المميت انا مهندس مساحة خريج الاكاديمية البحرية دفعة 98 كان تدريبى على يد مساح المانى وكان خريج تكنكال سكوول ولكن كان عملاق بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معانى وكان اصغر منى وكنت مندهش جدا لكمية المعلومات اللى عنده الناس ناجحة علشان اهم حاجة عندهم انت بتعرف تعمل اية ويستفاد منك اذاى مش معاك شهادة اية وكان ردة عليا لما اسئله انت اذاى مش مهندس وعندك كل هذة المعلومات سئلنى اللى انت جواك عقل ولا لا رديت بنفرفذة طبعا قال قال دة لوحدة هندسة وشهادة من عند الله مع اختلاف وجهات النظر بمعرفة المولى عز وجل نسبة له ولى 
معلش طولت عليكو ربنا سبحانة وتعالى خلق الكون ده كله من اجل ابن ادم ويقدر يعمل اى حاجة يفكر فيها بس فى المنفعة والخير ويعينه المولى على ذلك.
اعزائى الهندسة زمان كانت بالبحث مش بالشهادة وكذلك الطب والفلك والناس دول الى وضعوا قوانين احنا ماشيين عليها حتى الان(الادريسى الخوارزمى ابن حيان ابن سينا ............والخ الى عظمائنا العرب.
اخى الفاضل انظر لنفسك وضع تقييمك لنفسك على حسب معرفتك بقدرات عقلك 
واخبرك عن شىء التعليم نصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب عن تجربة
ويا ما عباقرة فى الدراسة فشلوا فى الحياة المهنية وعن تجربة.


----------



## hosamtahah (9 مارس 2009)

طيب المساح لايمكن ان ينتسب لنقابة المهندسين طيب انا مساعد مهندس قسم مساحة من سورية ولايمكننا الانتساب الى النقابة حتى انه لاتوجد نقابة لنا على الاطلاق


----------



## م/عيد شعبان (28 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة اله يسترها عليكوم على فكرة أتا أخصائي مساحة بأحدى شركات تركيب و صيانة مصانع الأسمنت
والموضوع كلة ملوش اي لازمة لأني شايل شغل ميكانيكا و شغل استيل استركتشر
وكمان شغل التعديلات وحل المشاكل لأي عنصر في الشغل غير الأعمال المكتبيه الخاصة بالمساحة والغير خاصة بها
ودة و الله هو الحقيقي و الأجانب بيجولي يسئلوني على حاجات في الميكانيكا و في لوحهم هما ودول استشاري علي 
الموضوع ياجماعة اسهل من كده
لوالموضوع دراسة هندسة انا قريت كل الكتب بتاعتهم لو على الرسومات والكلام ده مفيش اسهل منة
وكفاية عقدة النقص اللي عند خريجين هندسة دي 
وعلى فكرة انا مرتبي اعلى من الهندسين اللي اكبر مني في السن
الموضوع فن يا جماعة ومفيش حد ينسى ان المساحة أصلا علم و فن 
اسف لو طولت عليكوم ضيعتو وقتي منكو لله


----------



## RADA2009 (15 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة أن المساح مساح والمهندس مهندس ولكن يوجد مساح متميز أفضل من مهندس عادى


----------



## hwas (22 أبريل 2009)

احب اسال الاخ لماذا لم تدخل هندسة لانك لو كنت اخذت 5 سنوات ما تكلمت عن ذلك والجهد المبذول خلاللهم وربنا هو مقسم الارزاق


----------



## bobakr (22 أبريل 2009)

zigzag1981 قال:


> السلام عليكم.....طبعا اللى بيقول ان المساح مفروض يدخل نقابة المهندسين يبقى انسان جاهل و عايز حق مش حقه......انت عايز تساوى انسان درس فروع و مواد هندسية على مدار خمس سنوات و تساويه بواحد درس معهد سنتين بعد ثانوية عامة علشان مجموعه فى الثانوى كان ضعيف و لا واحد تانى درس ااب جغرافيا....طبعا كلام ساذج......نقابة المهندسين يا جماعه لمن هو درس هندسة......فى النهاية المساح عبارة عن سواق توتل استيشن.....مع احترامى للجميع........ياريت برضه اى مساح يحاول يدرس مادة هندسية واحدة من اللى دارسها المهندس و بعدين يبقى يتكلم........اعملوا نقابة للمساحين و سيبوا المهندسين فى حالهم.....شكرا و السلام عليكم


انا اداب جعرافيا مساحة وخرائط بدأت في محاولة ان اخذ كورسات في المساحة بس بعد رئيك ده ابصق على المساحة واتجه للتدريس وانتا عارف ان المدرس برقبة ...... وياسلام وانا نا وي اكمل دراستي العليا لنيل الماجستير ثم الدكتوراه انتا يتتكلم عن اداب وكأنه اعدادية انا قبلت في هندسة لكن لظروف لم استطيع الانتظام ولو لاسبوع واحد في ذلك الوقت بأتجهت لاداب لكن بكلامك ده لن امارس هذه المهنة
مين هندسة بشهرة وثقافة جمال حمدان


----------



## bobakr (22 أبريل 2009)

حسام يونس قال:


> يعني عايز حضرتك تفهمني ان خريج الاداب مهندس لا طبعا لاني انا اطلعت علي المقررات الدراسية للاداب ولا تعادل حتي مناهج معاهد المساحة وشوف مستوي الخريجين عامل ازاي
> وبعدين ازاي اولا الاداب شعبة خرائط مساحية وليست مساحة
> تقبل مشاركتي بصدر رحب لاني معي ناس في العمل خريجي اداب


 هم اخطئوا لانهم معاك في العمل ووضعوا انفسهم في هذا الموقف مهمة الجغرافي اكبر بكثير من ان يحصر في موقع كام متر في كام متر وبعين اداب مؤهل عالي ولا ايه وانتم كذلك ولا فوق الجامعي عرفونا احسن يكونوا غيروا في فئات التعليم


----------



## bobakr (22 أبريل 2009)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> انا قلت فى موضوعى السابق اى مساح ليه نفس يرد حرد عليه وهنا واحد تانى بيقول انه بيعمل كل حاجه بالتوتال والكمبيوتر وانه ماشافش مهندس عنده ربع خبرته اسمحلى انت اكيد بتعمل فى المملكة فى مؤسسة صغيرة او مكتب استشارى صغير واكيد لاتقدر على اجر مهندس متوسط الخبره يعرفك فين مكانك بالضبط
> 1- بالنسبه للاوتوكاد ياريت تورينا انت فين من الفيجوال ليسب او الاوتوليسب
> 2- فى اللاند ياريت تورينا انت فين من الشيت مانيجر بالنسبة للقطاعات العرضية مثلا
> 3-فى ضبط الجودة ياريت تشارك معانا بمساهماتك من اعمال فى ضبط جودة محطة خرسانة او حتى محطة اسفلت
> ...


استعراض هايل لاجل الاستعراض فقط احذر فاحيانا يغالي الاستعراضي رغم انه موهوب فيسقط لانه خرج عن حدود الدور المنوط به


----------



## bobakr (22 أبريل 2009)

مساح شبراوى قال:


> السلام عليكم على فكرة انا طالب بكلية الهندسة بشبرا قسم مساحة ومعنا طلاب خريجى معهد مساحة
> وفعلا فى فرق بين الاتنين لان المساح او خريج معهد المساحة يعتبر فنى واحنا بنمثله بصراحة زى العامل اللى واقف فى مصنع على ماكينة وان مهندس المساحة هو المشرف عليه


 لسة مبقاش كتكوت والعنصرية في دمه اخر مؤهل حصل عليه ثانوية وبيشبه ويقارن


----------



## hemo adly (22 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة لخرجين كلية الاداب شعبة المساحة والخرائط هم ليسوا مساحين بل اخصائيون مساحة لانهم معهم شهادة عليا فى المساحة والخرائط واكاديميا هم الافضل فى ذلك التخصص لانهم يدرسون الكارتوجرافيا او علم رسم الخرائط بالاضافة الى الى دراسة مواد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ومواد هندسة المساحة (مستوية -تاكيومترية -جيوديسية) والله الموفق


----------



## sahmed2050 (23 أبريل 2009)

يا اخواني لماذا تدرسون اداب او معاهد وتريدون لقب مهندس طب ليه ما دخلتوش هندسة يا اخي كل واحد عارف اني اللي درس هندسة اوائل الثانوية العامة ومن درس المعهد والاداب معروفين .......وفي الاخر عايزين تقيدوا بالنقابه يا اخي حرام عليكم يعني المعهد الصحي يبقى تبع نقابة الاطباء ونخليها سلطه


----------



## sahmed2050 (23 أبريل 2009)

وبعدين ممكن اي مهندس يتعلم اول ما يتخرج على يد مساح قديم بس بعد فتره ولو بسيطه المساح نفسه القديم هيتعلم منه واللي نفسه يعرف الفرق يدخل كلية الهندسة اللي المتفوق بياخدها في 5 سنين والمتهاون بياخدها على مهله ...وعلى مهلكم يا جماعه


----------



## sahmed2050 (23 أبريل 2009)

وبعدين ممكن اي مهندس يتعلم اول ما يتخرج على يد مساح قديم بس بعد فتره ولو بسيطه المساح نفسه القديم هيتعلم منه واللي نفسه يعرف الفرق يدخل كلية الهندسة اللي المتفوق بياخدها في 5 سنين والمتهاون بياخدها على مهله ...وعلى مهلكم يا جماعه


----------



## sahmed2050 (23 أبريل 2009)

وبعدين ممكن اي مهندس يتعلم اول ما يتخرج على يد مساح قديم بس بعد فتره ولو بسيطه المساح نفسه القديم هيتعلم منه واللي نفسه يعرف الفرق يدخل كلية الهندسة اللي المتفوق بياخدها في 5 سنين والمتهاون بياخدها على مهله ...وعلى مهلكم يا جماعه


----------



## sahmed2050 (23 أبريل 2009)

انا مستعرب بجد حتى المنتدي اسمه منتدى المهندسين العرب يعني لازم يطلبوا شهادة النقابه عشان يدخل المنتدى فقط المهندسين اولا ارى ان كل من يدخل هذا المنتدى ليستفيد من خبرة المهندسين وراجعوا الموضوعات المهمه هتلاقوها من المهندسين الله يباركلهم في علمهم ونتعلم كلنا منهم موش نحقد عليهم


----------



## mostafa_survey (23 أبريل 2009)

الفرق بين المساح والمهندس المساح مهندس بعمله وإجتهاده وإعتماد العمل عليه وقد يصل لمرحله يتفوق على شهادة الهندسه والفرق واضح فى عدد سنين الدراسه والمواد الدراسيه والتوفيق إن شاء الله للجميع .
أخوكم مساح / مصطفى عبد الرحيم


----------



## bobakr (23 أبريل 2009)

sahmed2050 قال:


> يا اخواني لماذا تدرسون اداب او معاهد وتريدون لقب مهندس طب ليه ما دخلتوش هندسة يا اخي كل واحد عارف اني اللي درس هندسة اوائل الثانوية العامة ومن درس المعهد والاداب معروفين .......وفي الاخر عايزين تقيدوا بالنقابه يا اخي حرام عليكم يعني المعهد الصحي يبقى تبع نقابة الاطباء ونخليها سلطه


الاداب ايه بيدخلوها من اعدادية المهندس درس اربع سنوات في تخصصه ولوهتحسب اعدادي ضمن سنين التخصص تبقى بتعد سنين وخلاص والاداب درس اربع سنوات تخصص الاداب له فرص مثل التدريس وسعادتك بيطلع عينك علشان تقدر تقدر المدرس فمفيش داعي تصغر من مؤهل عالي انت في نفس فئته ولا الهندسة مؤهل فوق الجامعي قول ياقمة ومتنساش ان الحقوق كانت كلية قمة


----------



## bobakr (23 أبريل 2009)

sahmed2050 قال:


> انا مستعرب بجد حتى المنتدي اسمه منتدى المهندسين العرب يعني لازم يطلبوا شهادة النقابه عشان يدخل المنتدى فقط المهندسين اولا ارى ان كل من يدخل هذا المنتدى ليستفيد من خبرة المهندسين وراجعوا الموضوعات المهمه هتلاقوها من المهندسين الله يباركلهم في علمهم ونتعلم كلنا منهم موش نحقد عليهم


 اذكر لي مواضيعك اللي انعم الله علينا بها اكيد مفيش لانك واضح من مشاركتك انك بتكمل لانك


----------



## abo-mofeed (23 أبريل 2009)

*مرحبا*

في راي انو لازم يكون في فرق لانوا المهندس يدرس خمس سنين بينما المساح سنتين مثل عندنا في سوريا مع انو المهندس الطبوغرافي عندنا بيدرس 3سنين بيتون وانا مساح اعمل في شركه مصريه اوراسكم تقوم بانشاء معمل اسمنت لشركه فرانسيه 
وبالاخر بدي اصل بانو مدير المساحه عندنا هو مساح وليس مهندس مع وجود مهندسين مساحه في الاشراف والمساح عندنا يقوم بحساب الاحدثيات لوحده يعني مو بالضاروره يكون مهندس ليحسب :70:


----------



## ابو ارجوان (24 أبريل 2009)

_يا جماعة الفرق بينهم مدة الدراسة فقط ولا العمل يعتبر واحد_


----------



## sahmed2050 (24 أبريل 2009)

يا اخي لم اصغر من مؤهل الاداب ده مؤهل محترم جدا يا ريت من يدرسه يعتز بيه ويترك الهندسه طيب لصحابها


----------



## eengsherif (24 أبريل 2009)

*TECHNICIAN of SURVEYING & MAPS*

السلام عليكم 
يجماعه السؤال لو مقارنه بين مساح ومهندس فشتان بين كلا منهم
ولكن لو المقارنه بين عمل كل واحد منهم فهنى كلام اخر لكل عمله
بدايه اود ان اوضح شئ ان موقع العمل تحول من موقع مقاولات الى قسم شرطه يت توزيع فيه الرتب
واعتقد المهندس انه لواء شرطه تدريجيا الى العسكرى
لو استعرضنا لعبه الدومنو نجد من اكبر رقم لاصغر رقم (البلاطه) لايمكن الاستغناء عنه والا حدث خلل باللعبه كما هو الحال بالموقع ايضا للعامل دور فعال معى ايضا انا بدون العامل المساعد لا استطيع العمل بأى حال من الاحوال
فالمقارنه كانك تقارن بين البرتقاله والطائره هـذا شئ وله استخدامه وهـذا شئ اخر 
فلكل فرد له عمله وبلاش الخيابه الى موديانا وره خيابه الالقاب المهم كل واحد قدراته وحدوده ايه وبعمل ايه وبيفكر ازاى
 ومن المعروف اذا تغيب المهندس عن الموقع فن يتوقف العمل بل سيسير ولكن عند غياب المساح يعنى توقف العمل نهائيا لان المساحه اصل الاعمال

ولدى رد على الاخ المهندس الى تفضل مشكورا بتوضيح خبايا الجهاز للمساح بعد عمله عليه لمده 20 يوم فهـذا لا يقلل من المساحه او شأن المساحين فمن الممكن ان يكون الاخ المساح ضعيف لغويا اوخبرته لاتكاد تكون صغيره فهـذه حاله عارضه وليس كل المساحين 
وحدث معى انه عمل معى مهندسين زو خبره ضعيفه وقمت بتوجيههم فى بعض الاعمال المدنيه التى اكتسبتها بعملى بالمواقع فهـذا يعنى اصبحت مهندس مدنى او انى تفوقت عليه لا يا خاى المحترم فلكلا منا له عمله

والاخ المهندس الى بيقول تعرف ايه عن ضبط جوده محطه الخرسانه ومحطه الاسفلت انت عملت مثل الى بتقول هما ليه الرجاله مبيخلفوش ويرضعو زينا ايه علاقه ده بشغل المساحه
 ويجماعه عاوزين نقول لو فكرنا فالشغل اكتر من التفاها ايه الفرق بينى وبينك هنكون افضل
يجماعه زمان الانسان ببحثه وعمله وشغله واجتهاده ومكنش فى شهادات

اخيكم
شريف عاطف
اخصائى المساحه والخرائط 
اداب الزقازيق 2003


----------



## sahmed2050 (24 أبريل 2009)

خبر جديد كل مقاولين المباني هيطالبوا يدخلوا نقابة المهندسين ويقيدوا كمهندسين مدني ...بصراحة خبراتهم كويسه


----------



## sahmed2050 (24 أبريل 2009)

*الدراسة في الاداب افضل من الهندسة*



hemo adly قال:


> بالنسبة لخرجين كلية الاداب شعبة المساحة والخرائط هم ليسوا مساحين بل اخصائيون مساحة لانهم معهم شهادة عليا فى المساحة والخرائط واكاديميا هم الافضل فى ذلك التخصص لانهم يدرسون الكارتوجرافيا او علم رسم الخرائط بالاضافة الى الى دراسة مواد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ومواد هندسة المساحة (مستوية -تاكيومترية -جيوديسية) والله الموفق





الرد ( الحكمة تقول ....ظن العاقل خير من يقين ال.................)


----------



## sahmed2050 (24 أبريل 2009)

*المواضيع*



bobakr قال:


> اذكر لي مواضيعك اللي انعم الله علينا بها اكيد مفيش لانك واضح من مشاركتك انك بتكمل لانك



انا فوجئت اساسا بان مزكره في المساحة الجيوديسية بالعربي تدرس بالكليات التقنيه بالسعودية موجوده هنا بالمنتدى وهذه المزكره من اعدادي انا .....والله انا بتمنى كل الناس تدخل النقابه على الاقل يعملوا فرع بالنقابه للهندسه المساحية


----------



## محمد عمران (27 أبريل 2009)

كم ان هذا الموضوع تافه يا بشمهندسين انا اخصائى مساحه ومش عوز لقب مهندس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sahmed2050 (29 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع فعلا تافه لكنه مستفز لطالب باعدادي هندسة ما بالك بالمهندسين


----------

